# One Week Left!



## Shoudt (Jun 13, 2009)

So we went to visit our puppy again today, and she's 7 weeks. I can't believe how much she's changed since we last visited a week and a half ago. She's filled out more & isn't just belly anymore (she was pretty chubby last time!) & she was definitely more playful and outgoing today. 

She & her sisters & brother are all very vocal (whine very loud when they want attention!). I'm assuming that's very normal at this age right? I can't wait to bring her home.. I'll surely go crazy toward the end of the week! 

Question: What should we expect her first night home away from her littermates? We'll crate train her & have her in our room with us along with a blankie that smells like her siblings. Was the first night rough for you all with lots of crying? I'm expecting it to be, but I'm curious as to how the first night/few days went for you all.

I've posted a pic of her from today below. Her name is Basil.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Basil is an absolutely adorable little fluff ball. Congratulations !! First-night experiences are different for everybody. I was very fortunate that both of mine adapted to the crate at night pretty quickly. They didn't care for it too much during the daytime and that took some time. Now when I'm working, I let them play in my office, when they get tired they crawl into their crates. Good luck and looking forward to more pics.


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

Basil is beautiful!! The first night for Harley was wonderful. I think what you have to remember is that you may have to let them whin a bit. If you give in and let them out of the crate, then they have you right where they want you. Harley has been a wonderful addition to mine and my husband's life. My husband was even anti-getting a dog. But these little havanese have a way to wrap you tight. Enjoy Basil. Please keep posting pictures of her.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She is adorable! I know it is going to be hard to wait. I can't wait to see more pics when you get her home. I have no advice since I was bad and caved ~ she sleeps in bed.......lol


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Basil is so cute! We have had Toby for 3 weeks now. We crate train him, and keep his crate next to our bed at night also. The first night he cried/whined when I put him in there. I kept saying softly, "You're ok, Toby. We are right here". He went to sleep after about 10 minutes of whining. He woke up once in the middle of the night, I took him to go potty and put him right back in. He cried more, and louder this time. I almost caved, but after 15 minutes, he fell back to sleep. That was the worst night, so I feel lucky. He doesn't cry anymore and only wakes up once to go potty around 4am, but then falls right back to sleep. Just expect to get little sleep the first night. Try not to cave because it will be worth it, even if that first night is brutal. 

Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Basil is beautiful, I just love her little white face with black ears, very striking! No advice here as Murphy slept with us from day one!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

First night with Dexter, I was so anxious that I heard everything. We tethered Dexter next to the bed. He awoke maybe 2-3x during the night, I took him out twice and a few times he was whimpering...and I just stroke him and he went right back to sleep. The next night was only one time around 3 or 4am.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Basil is just the sweetest...OMG I just want to hug her :hug: You are going to have so much fun! I would say make sure she is close by either in a crate or pen so you can stick you finger in so she knows you are close by. 

I ended up brining Baloo to bed with me, and that was my choice and I don't regret it. He now sleeps on a plush puppy bed at the floor right beside me. Once in a while he will jump up in bed with me, but he prefers having more space and will sleep in his own space now most of the time.

Good luck, and keep us posted on when puppy arrives.


----------



## Shoudt (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks so much for all of the feedback. I have to say that I was expecting horror stories, so I can only hope to have the same experience as you all! 

For those of you who let your puppy in your bed from day one (without a crate) - your puppy didn't have any accidents on the bed? I wonder if I could convince my husband to let her sleep on the bed with us eventually.... We don't have her yet but I'm already wanting to spoil her.. not a good sign! :decision:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I kept Tucker in his crate on my bedside table for a few months...because I was nervous about him starting to potty on the bed, and didn't want any bad habits to start cause they are so hard to stop once they do. But, he never had an accident in his crate at night, and eventually I got brave enough to let him sleep with me. Never did have an accident in the bed. 

My theory is that when they are asleep and not moving much, they don't have to go much and can hold it, like we can. But, once they are awake and moving--they need to go out right away.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You've gotten great advice here and she is a cutie!!! What a little doll. You're going to have so much fun but it is lots of work and you'll be exhausted from watching her every second and worrying.

I'd put the crate in your bedroom, close to the bed if possible, so she can hear and smell you to know you're there. Both of ours sleep in our room, puppy in a crate but our older boy sleeps in his doggy bed next to the crate. 

***Try to tire her out a bit before bedtime with playing if you can. Take her out just before you're going to bed for the last potty of the night and take up her water a few hours before bedtime.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I don't have any extra advice, you've already gotten all great tips. I just wanted to say she...is...adorable! OMG what an expression on that sweet face!

I envy you the joy of a new puppy :hurt:

Good luck and don't forget to share lots of pics!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Basil is a beautiful puppy. You'll have so much fun with her.

I popped Henry right onto the bed the first night, and moved around a bit, maybe looking at me suspiciously. Finally he settled down and we went right to sleep, getting up once for pee-pees.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

We crated Max for a couple a months but when we got Bessie we just put
her in bed with us. Neither of them have ever had an accident in our bed.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Shoudt said:


> Thanks so much for all of the feedback. I have to say that I was expecting horror stories, so I can only hope to have the same experience as you all!
> 
> For those of you who let your puppy in your bed from day one (without a crate) - your puppy didn't have any accidents on the bed? I wonder if I could convince my husband to let her sleep on the bed with us eventually.... We don't have her yet but I'm already wanting to spoil her.. not a good sign! :decision:


No accidents here, but I did get up to let Baloo out through the night. If I went to bed before 10, I usually took him out around 2 or 3 then good till 6 am. Once though he was sick in the bed, because I didn't get to him in time to put him on the floor.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Basil is such a cutie. We used a crate but I got two littermates so they weren't alone. The first night how ever they had little upset tummies. I'm guessing from the stress and the trip home. I ended up sleeping on the couch with both of them on my chest. The second night they spent in the crate. They whined for a few minutes and then settled right down. Did take them out for potty during the night.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

When we first brought Cooper home, he slept in his crate next to the bed on a chair so we could put a finger in it and he could see us. 
After a couple months when we were sure he had the routine down he started sleeping in bed with us. 
He never had an accident in our bed and never peed in his crate but if he was restless in the middle of the night DH would take him out then bring him right back into his crate. 

We initially crated him for periods while we were are work and Cooper always loved his crate.

Now that we have four dogs sharing our bed, Cooper generally chooses the privacy of his crate over the bed until morning when he's ready to snuggle. 

It's important to have a feeding schedule and to pick up the water a bit before bed to help them sleep through the night. 

Basil is totally precious! What a face and I love her coloring! You have so much fun ahead of you and you've come to the right place for support and information.

Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good luck with the first few days. There is a ton of information in the 'training' and 'puppy' forums here, so check them out. 

Basil is such a cutie pie!! I can't wait to hear more.......


----------



## Shoudt (Jun 13, 2009)

We're down to two more days and I feel like I'm going to lose my mind! I can barely concentrate I'm so excited (and I won't lie.. a little nervous as I want to make sure we do things right for our little baby!). We'll have a busy day tomorrow, so hopefully that will help distract me. I just don't know how to make it through the work day today without thinking of our new puppy every other minute! :becky:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I know how you feel! I went to pick up our first one a few days early! We were supposed to go on Saturday but I called and she said I could come on Tuesday because I couldn't stand it! 

Have fun!!! Post photos for us when you get settled in.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

That's okay if you think about your puppy nonstop. The wait is awful and especially the last few days where you're ready to jump out of your skin with excitement. Soon, very soon.


----------



## bamagirl92 (Jun 6, 2009)

That is one adorable puppy! We bought ours at one week and had to wait 7 long weeks. I know how you feel. At least you got to visit during the wait. Good luck with your new addition. We got ours home last week and it's been worth the wait!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

What a doll Basil is. It will be worth the wait! 

Lola whined a lot during the first two nights she was here, and then it stopped all together. That is what her breeder warned me would happen, so I was prepared. She slept in her crate at night for a 1.5 years, and now she sleeps with me in bed. Because I am owned by my Havanese!


----------

